# MTS Central Station & 55016 Loco Remote



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

I just installed the LGB MTS Central Station with the 55016 Locomotive remote. I have put my digital Loco's (21670 & 51576 with 21586) and they run properly. What I can't get to work are the "F#'s" to activate the cleaning motor on the 21670 or the horn, brake, bell etc. on my 21576 & 21586. The cleaning motor on the my 21670 works properly with analog power. Does anyone have any idea's what I am doing wrong.
Thank You
Scott


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Doe the engines run on MTS and you only have function key issues? 
Which central station? 
55000 MTS I 
55005 MTS II 
55005 P MTS II P 
55006 MTS III 

The first 2 are serial only for function addressing hitting F6 needs 6 seconds to activate the function 
The second 2 are parallel capable, but you need to hit F9 to activate parallel for each address/engine and the 55016 has to have a P sticker. 

Are these factory new? If not then someone may have set CV 29 for 28 speed steps and function keys will not work properly. MTS is 14 speed steps only!! 
To change to 14 speed steps you need the 55015 or the computer interface 55045. Computer interface is handy as it can read all the CV values and has a nice on screen view.


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

The central station is the 55006 MTS III and the 55016 does have a "p" after the 55016. The unit is new out of the box. The engines do run and the problem is with the function keys. I have the 55045 and I set the engines back to their factory default settings. The "9" on the 55016 works to turn the lights on and off on both engines.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Try pressing "F" and "9" together to switch your hand control between serial and parallel function and see if that helps. If that works, you will have to do it for each loco address. 

Keith


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Dan and Keith thanks for your reply's, I pressed the F9 and have tried this with the LGB 21670 track cleaning engine with some partial success. Here is what is happening now.
I have just set up an outdoor layout that has 90-100ft of track. The transformer I am using is the LGB 50111. I cleaned all of the track manually before I built the lay out. What is happening is when I put the 21670 on the track the engine will move but the cleaning portion just hums. If I lift the front up a little then the cleaning wheels spin, put it back down and the motor hums. Does anyone have any idea's on what I should do to get my engine to clean properly? Do you think possibly the transformer may not be powerfull enough for this length of track? I also posted this question in the Beginners Forum.

Thank You
Scott


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott, 

Well it's a good sign that you can now trigger the cleaning portion of the track cleaner. It sounds to me like it isn't getting enough power. That transformer is the same as I'm using to power over 200' of track so that should definitely be no problem. Either you have a problem with wiring between the central station and the track, or you are losing a lot of power somewhere on your layout--probably between connections. What I would suggest you do is disconnect the track output wires from the track and try connecting them (ie with alligator clips) to the sliders of the track cleaning machine and then see what happens. That way you will know if it's something related to the track or not. You could also try one of your other locomotives and make sure they are working now too. Remember once you have selected the loco on your controller, you will have to again press the F and 9 again to toggle between paralle/serial as required. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not have the MTS version of the track cleaner but I know there is a speed adjustment pot on this engine, I just do not know if it is for the cleaning motor or for the regular motor. 
Remove the black cap on the top of the engine and try this pot in several positions to see if it changes anything.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan, the adjustment pot is to adjust the locomotive speed when using analog power. It does not adjust the cleaning motor. 
Seems like he is not getting full voltage to the unit via DCC. 
Can you put a meter on the track to test the DCC voltage? 

LGB Track Cleaning Locomotive 


Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

he needs a dcc voltmeter or do what cliff did


----------

